# calling new puppy owners !!



## Guest

Noticed there are lot's of new puppy owners. I am sure you don't need an excuse to show off your new addition.

Photos Please!!!!!!

I will start. This is Oscar, he is 15 weeks and totally lovely (apart from being a part time menace)


----------



## ~jo~

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Golgarth

here is Frodo, doing what he does best (to Penny), 10 weeks in the photo, now 12:


----------



## noushka05

what Gorgeous babies you both have mine r all grown up now!


----------



## terriermaid

my betty boo 8 weeks


----------



## Guest

noushka05 said:


> what Gorgeous babies you both have mine r all grown up now!


This isn't exclusive to newbies. Any puppy pics will do.


----------



## noushka05

rainy said:


> This isn't exclusive to newbies. Any puppy pics will do.


here ya go then Rainy heres Shadow,Noushka,Indi & brother Nanook


----------



## Guest

OMG. DO NOT LET MY HUSBAND SEE THOSE. 

They are absolutely gorgeous.

There again i love the grown up version too.


----------



## SpringerHusky

No photo's due to no camera but we have a video :thumbup:

YouTube - Bear-13 weeks old


----------



## SpringerHusky

noushka05 said:


> here ya go then Rainy heres Shadow,Noushka,Indi & brother Nanook


 :001_wub: Oh wow what fantastic looking puppies, atleast you know they stay fantasticly gorgus grown up


----------



## LostGirl

Hopefully this will work But Here's Zeb Hes now 13weeks


----------



## Guest

Daynna said:


> Hopefully this will work But Here's Zeb Hes now 13weeks


awwwww sweetie.


----------



## Kye

Hiya!

This is our Izz at bout 5 weeks:










And Zaila at 8 weeks - the day we bought her home:










And this is them now at 4 months - Zaila telling Izzy off for doing something she shouldn't....like chewing the kitchen floor...or the radiators!!










Not so cute anymore!!


----------



## Emma+Lacey

Lacey she is 9 weeks old today


----------



## SpringerHusky

Daynna said:


> Hopefully this will work But Here's Zeb Hes now 13weeks


:001_wub: such a handsome "little" man he's growing quick just like his brother


----------



## shez

noushka05 said:


> here ya go then Rainy heres Shadow,Noushka,Indi & brother Nanook


OMG; They r adorable.As the black one got blue eyes?:wink5:


----------



## Sausage's Mum

I must stop looking at cute puppy pictures. It makes me so broody for another one lol


----------



## tinkerbelle

Here is Daisy Lou she is a cross between bichon frise and cavelier kc spaniel she is 9 weekes old and we have had her here just over a week, and she has been a pleasure to have  

xx


----------



## noushka05

shez said:


> OMG; They r adorable.As the black one got blue eyes?:wink5:


cheers Rainy,Springerhusky & Shez no Indi has brown eyes Shez

just to add the other puppies on here are Adorable!


----------



## Guest

ALL puppies are adorable. 

Lovely Ridgebacks xx

It's funny can't imagine ever wanting more kids (love my 2 to bits but enough is enough) but can't imagine NOT having more puppies.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

here are mine as pups.....

First is Poppy at about 8 weeks...










and Lady at about 4-5 weeks...









and Lady when we bought her home....


----------



## Guest

Aaaaah Lovely bubbies.

Lady and Oscar, now there is a match made in heaven


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Aaaaah Lovely bubbies.
> 
> Lady and Oscar, now there is a match made in heaven


will you be studding him?????xxx


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> will you be studding him?????xxx


Not sure. Still thinking it through.

Had thought quite flippantly when i got him, it would be nice. He really is a looker and seems strong and healthy, good temperament and all that but some of the threads here have made me think maybe not.

Was going to ask the vet about it on his next trip, see what health tests he would need etc


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Not sure. Still thinking it through.
> 
> Had thought quite flippantly when i got him, it would be nice. He really is a looker and seems strong and healthy, good temperament and all that but some of the threads here have made me think maybe not.
> 
> Was going to ask the vet about it on his next trip, see what health tests he would need etc


I thought a lot about getting Lady because of the rage thing but also because she was a 2nd dog and she had to get on with Poppy. I will breed her but only if there's a demand and health checks are ok etc.....


----------



## justenuf

Reuben aged 8 weeks


----------



## justenuf

Reuben... 11 weeks and Victor and Emmett pug.....19 weeks........killing the cardboard box before it takes over the world !!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I thought a lot about getting Lady because of the rage thing but also because she was a 2nd dog and she had to get on with Poppy. I will breed her but only if there's a demand and health checks are ok etc.....


Think that's the way to approach it really.

Oscars breeder sold all her puppies back in November within 24 hours of placing the ad. Could have sold them twice over. So much for the credit crunch !!! She was amazed as she thought she might struggle.

Oscar isn't KC registered to my knowledge (i wasn't bothered)but i have his pedigree. He has alot of Kavora on his Mums side. They aren't about now i don't think but were around in the 80's.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

rainy said:


> Think that's the way to approach it really.
> 
> Oscars breeder sold all her puppies back in November within 24 hours of placing the ad. Could have sold them twice over. So much for the credit crunch !!! She was amazed as she thought she might struggle.
> 
> Oscar isn't KC registered to my knowledge (i wasn't bothered)but i have his pedigree. He has alot of Kavora on his Mums side. They aren't about now i don't think but were around in the 80's.


our breeder didn';t even get a chance to advertise, she had registered with KC but that was it, we were the first to see pups and within 2 days they were all bought!!!!
I wouldn't dream of bringing puppies into the world if there weren't good homes for them to go to. I still have a good relationship with Lady's breeder and send updates etc and I'd love to be the same with Lady's.


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> our breeder didn';t even get a chance to advertise, she had registered with KC but that was it, we were the first to see pups and within 2 days they were all bought!!!!
> I wouldn't dream of bringing puppies into the world if there weren't good homes for them to go to. I still have a good relationship with Lady's breeder and send updates etc and I'd love to be the same with Lady's.


Me too.

We are hoping to take them walking next week together. Will be lovely to see what he is like with his Mum.

Visited our local shelter regularly for 18 months and only ever saw 1 cocker in there (marriage break up) and it went immediately, i didn't even get as far as the desk and we had arrived first thing.

I am concerned about the impact on Oscars temperament though so need to look into that a bit and see how he develops.

Think he is blushing because Mummy is discussing his future sex life with the world. x


----------



## rex11

noushka05 said:


> here ya go then Rainy heres Shadow,Noushka,Indi & brother Nanook


second puppy from right side is realy cute:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LostGirl

They are all gorgeous!!! 

Makes me broody again, Zebs 13weeks and id like another lol think me and OH will end up with loads of dogs, we have been well and truely bitten with the dog bug lol!


----------



## Guest

Daynna said:


> They are all gorgeous!!!
> 
> Makes me broody again, Zebs 13weeks and id like another lol think me and OH will end up with loads of dogs, we have been well and truely bitten with the dog bug lol!


I quite agree. Oscar is 15 weeks and i was telling hubby what we were getting next last night (he ignored me).

Funny when my children were 15 weeks i distinctly remember saying i was NEVER EVER doing it again  !!!!!


----------



## LostGirl

rainy said:


> I quite agree. Oscar is 15 weeks and i was telling hubby what we were getting next last night (he ignored me).
> 
> Funny when my children were 15 weeks i distinctly remember saying i was NEVER EVER doing it again  !!!!!


Lol with my eldest i was pregnant again by the time he was 15weeks  (new mum and alcohol is never a good mix ) but when she was was born i was like never again and still am lol!

me and OH argue over what we are getting lol i want another bigish dog he wants a small one


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Daynna said:


> Lol with my eldest i was pregnant again by the time he was 15weeks  (new mum and alcohol is never a good mix ) but when she was was born i was like never again and still am lol!
> 
> me and OH argue over what we are getting lol i want another bigish dog he wants a small one


get a cocker, they can still fit on your lap but are still bigger than some.....I'm biased though!!


----------



## LostGirl

Funny you should say that we were looking at a cocker yesterday dp fell in love with them on the ad. Shame we dont have £500-£600 spare at the moment.x


----------



## Guest

Daynna said:


> Funny you should say that we were looking at a cocker yesterday dp fell in love with them on the ad. Shame we dont have £500-£600 spare at the moment.x


oooooo definately save up for one. My Oscar is adorable.

OMG!!!!! 15 WEEKS!!!!!!!THAT WAS SOME NIGHT. My husband wouldn't have got within 100 feet of me at that stage (there would not have been enough alcohol in the world to convince me otherwise!!)


----------



## fatboyfat

Here's Darcie at 8 weeks... she's 12 weeks now.


----------



## Guest

fatboyfat said:


> Here's Darcie at 8 weeks... she's 12 weeks now.


sweetie


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

Daynna said:


> Funny you should say that we were looking at a cocker yesterday dp fell in love with them on the ad. Shame we dont have £500-£600 spare at the moment.x


who the hell was charging that????? I paid £350!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

LittleMissSunshine said:


> who the hell was charging that????? I paid £350!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I paid £550 for Oscar. You got a bargain


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Zara - my little wolf pup lol








this is the ojnly puppy pic i have got of her!


----------



## noushka05

great pics of more Beautiful babies:001_wub:


Zara was like a little wolf pup...Adorable:001_wub:


Cheers Rex about Indi


----------



## LostGirl

£350 wow Bargin, I think they are pretty rare here Ive only seen 2 in my area and one was today (she was gorgeous OH was very smitten) 

LMAO i know its my sisters fault for getting me so drunk, would change it for the world now tho even if my daughter is a little bugger lol


----------



## LostGirl

forgot to add the price was from a litter in the Local paper,


----------



## reddogsX3

not new puppy owners but thought i would share a couple of pics of haggis and tatties when they were pups

haggis getting into the spirit of things










haggis in the snow










tatties in a bucket










wendy


----------



## noushka05

reddogsX3 said:


> not new puppy owners but thought i would share a couple of pics of haggis and tatties when they were pups
> 
> haggis getting into the spirit of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haggis in the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatties in a bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wendy


aww arnt they just Stunning, i love their names


----------



## Guest

I am loving this puppy fest!!!!!

It's like showing off your baby pics.

Thanks everyone lets have some more.......


----------



## horsesinthesky

LittleMissSunshine said:


> here are mine as pups.....
> 
> First is Poppy at about 8 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Lady at about 4-5 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Lady when we bought her home....


Absolutely gorgeous!

All these pups are  But i have a soft spot for Spaniels.


----------



## Sabre

noushka05 said:


> here ya go then Rainy heres Shadow,Noushka,Indi & brother Nanook


OMG they are absolutely gorgeous. The black and white one could be our Sabre as a puppy, shame we never got to see him like that but he's still cute now!!


----------



## noushka05

Sabre said:


> OMG they are absolutely gorgeous. The black and white one could be our Sabre as a puppy, shame we never got to see him like that but he's still cute now!!


thankyou, Sabre is Gorgeous too a very Handsome boy yes hes got very similar markings to Indi hasnt he


----------



## DKDREAM

tinkerbelle said:


> Here is Daisy Lou she is a cross between bichon frise and cavelier kc spaniel she is 9 weekes old and we have had her here just over a week, and she has been a pleasure to have
> 
> xx


wow! she is sooooooooo pretty


----------



## Golgarth

Thought I would post a nicer shot, ie one where he doesn't look evil:


----------



## AlexT

6months old tomoro


----------



## Happy Paws2

So many lovely puppies, your making me feel all broody, but I don't think Amber would like a baby brother or sister at her age.


----------



## Guest

Reckon we have the makings of a great calender here.

Nice to see such a range of cuties.


----------



## Guest

Thought i would bump this back up as it looks like we have a few new puppies about and this will give them an excuse to post some piccies.

As i have said before *ALL NEW OWNERS (and old) IT'S THE LAW AND WE WON'T FIND THEM BORING*


----------



## pauls-mummy

hi seeing terriermaids puppy, im now convinced my pup pippin has terrier in him, i definately see collie, i first thought staff but now near convinced we have a part terrier,... ( rescue pup) no history for him.


----------



## Poppy09

Here is our pup when she was about 12 weeks!! (With our friends staffy)


----------



## Guest

Aw they are all lovely.

Each little one that pops up makes me smile.


----------



## Lhasalover

Deefer and Deiliah ( Lhasapoo's) age 8wks


----------



## Guest

Lhasalover said:


> Deefer and Deiliah ( Lhasapoo's) age 8wks


Now they are just too cute for their own good. Deeelicious !!


----------



## scattyk

Ok, u said they could be old pics - Here is my JRT (sat with an 11 year old me!). We got him when I was 5 but sadly passed away when I was 23. Excuse the 80's clothes and decor! lol

Also an upto date one of Sonny (wearing his smart collar) pic of my little man Sonny.....


----------



## Guest

scattyk said:


> Ok, u said they could be old pics - Here is my JRT (sat with an 11 year old me!). We got him when I was 5 but sadly passed away when I was 23. Excuse the 80's clothes and decor! lol
> 
> Also an upto date one of Sonny (wearing his smart collar) pic of my little man Sonny.....


sonny is getting a bit too cute for his own good


----------



## Sophiex

Oscar at 9 weeks old. I miss how small he was!


----------



## Guest

adorable

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

more Gorgeous puppies:001_wub:


----------



## Varkhond

Ive lost every pic from 1-2.5month of age of my bullie. So sad, but now i learned to make some backup of my precious pictures!

First one is together with her best friend, my sisters cute dog. :thumbup:
Other one is showing how wird her ears was at 2.5-3months of age!.

wenn i got her at 7weeks only of age, she was so tiny i could put her in my hat np and wear her on my head.


----------



## Guest

Varkhond said:


> Ive lost every pic from 1-2.5month of age of my bullie. So sad, but now i learned to make some backup of my precious pictures!
> 
> First one is together with her best friend, my sisters cute dog. :thumbup:
> Other one is showing how wird her ears was at 2.5-3months of age!.
> 
> wenn i got her at 7weeks only of age, she was so tiny i could put her in my hat np and wear her on my head.


Aww

They grow so fast don't they?


----------



## briarlow

Four week old Spanish Water Dog puppy called Chica.


----------



## Guest

i always get excited when isee this thread come up and i am never disappointed. lovely puppy.


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Skye At 20Weeks x


----------



## Guest

cuuuuuuuute


----------



## archiebaby

my daughters little shih tzu's muff (was doris but i made her change her name lol ) and puff


----------



## Ratdog

I wish I saw my Shelby as a pup, we rescued her at the age of about 2. Dont know the history as she was picked up as a stray.


----------



## Kaz65

I have just got another Shih Tzu last week she is 9 weeks old today.

Meet Sasha


----------



## Talula

The one on the left is our 8 week, 2 day old Chihuahua x Jack Russell Talula. She is adorable! :blushing:


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Another Pic Of Skye Before Her Bath  Then Her Smiling..xx

Hoping this works too.... Its the vid of her first bath..

YouTube - Skye's 1st Bath x


----------



## Just_meeeeee

Skye x

This was meant to be on my last post...didnt work though lol xx


----------



## canvey

my australian labradoodle at 12 weeks old


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi everyone, just got Tess a couple of days ago, a friend wanted me to look after her, now she don't want her anymore,
She is all mine! and the surprise i woke up to this morning, pup's


----------



## scattyk

OMG sandy - did you know she was expecting?? Must have been a massive shock lol!! Tess and pups look super ! x


----------



## sandymaynard

No i didnot until today she was my so called friends dog! i offered to look after tess while she went away on holiday!
woke up this morning to find the lovely surprise of pup's and a good and well behaved mum!
Tess is mine now as my ex friend said there were two choices one dumping Tess or having her pts! i offered and she is mine now!
Tess has a bed by my chair! she is a lovely dog! the following pup i am keeping as tess keeps bringing her in to me!
I lost my dog rosie a few years ago she was everything to me, did not think i could love another dog! Then Tess the wonder dog as i have nicknamed her came into my life!
Now i have a dog for life again! Tess is a great mum the minute one of them even squeak she is straight there!
once feed and settled she brings the little one back in to give her some special attension and lays in her bed next to my chair!
she made me cry earlier! as i was thinking of just thinking how much i miss rosie! then she brought in the little one and put it into my lap! Silly i started crying my fiancee said we will keep this one!


----------



## Dundee

So you were looking after your friend's dog while she was on holiday and you bought her a new bed, even though you didn't own her. She had pups as no one noticed she was pregnant!?! You have contacted her today (presumably while she is still no holiday) and she said she would dump the bitch or have her pts!?! Within a day she is yours and you have decided which pup you are keeping?!? I think this stretches the bounds of credulity somewhat !


----------



## scattyk

WOW, what a story! Can't believe your "ex" friend can be so crule! Good on Tess and her pups that have found a loving owner.

Hope she brings you lots of happiness!


----------



## sandymaynard

Hi dundee
I didnot contact my friend while on holiday, her mum called around my house! after i contacted her about the pups and asked if she knew that Tess was expected! MY friends mum told me about the decision that my friend had amade over 3 weeks ago!
As far as i am concerened a dog needs a decent bed and the one my friend provided was not very nice!
as far as i am concened any dog deserves a chance, what would you do dundee? leave a dog on a bad bed or buy it a new one? 
what would you do you have become attached to Tess, would you pass her onto a rescue or rehome her? or keep her with you as your own!
My friends mum said that if i wanted Tess then i could keep her and the pups!
i am very sorry dundee that you don't find it crediable! but that is how it has happened! i am sorry that i have chosen the pup that i am going to keep! i am also sorry that i have a good heart! I have only had tess here for 2 and half day's!
I am sorry that you think anyone who would go out of their way for a dog, is wrong! 

Okay dundee what should i have in your thoughts then/ kicked Tess out on the streets send her off to a dog pound?

I am very sorry dundee but she is staying where she is with me along with her pups and that is the way it is going to stay! I have a good heart my god i am glad that i don't have amind and heart like your's! As far as i am concerned this is why i prefer dog's to people they don't question you or accuse you of things!
all dog's ask for is a bit of love and support!


----------



## hazyreality

How about these guys, they are the Great Dane puppies from work!
About 14 weeks here:









And 8 weeks here:








And the Bull Mastiff's at 6 Weeks:























They are sooooo damn cute!!! Especially at this age!

*Heidi*


----------



## AlexT

hey sandymaynard, i think what you have done is great and you shouldn't be sorry. Even if people don't think it was a creditable story it doesn't matter because you have done something incredible. congrats on the new arrives they are beautiful hope tess and her pups are doing well. good look with them all x


----------

